
Don’t Sell a Product, Sell a Whole New Way of Thinking - _chrischae
https://hbr.org/2014/07/dont-sell-a-product-sell-a-whole-new-way-of-thinking
======
verdverm
Really good piece, thanks for sharing

~~~
_chrischae
you're welcome :)

